# 4 person cane sparring



## DWright (Jan 20, 2002)

I watched a scene from Kiss of the Dragon today, the one with Jet Lee fighting the black belt french police officers at the dojo.

Has anyone disected the final part with three guys attacking him and he defends with two canes?  It looked hot, and I would like to find out the sequence.  (just for fun)


----------



## Bob (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DWright _
> *I watched a scene from Kiss of the Dragon today, the one with Jet Lee fighting the black belt french police officers at the dojo.
> 
> Has anyone disected the final part with three guys attacking him and he defends with two canes?  It looked hot, and I would like to find out the sequence.  (just for fun) *



The DVD of Kiss the Dragon has a small break down of that fight scene under the special features option in the menu...............
Bob


----------

